# Reading Epub books on Kindle Fire? HELP!



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

A book I want to read from my library is only available in Epub, but try as I might, I can't get it to work on Kindle Fire.

I have the Overdrive app, but downloading the book gives me an error.

I also have the Aldiko app, but that isn't much use without a working book.

I tried sending the epub file to Dropbox, but it won't download to the Fire from there either.

What am I missing?

I have a first-generation Fire. It's set to access "outside" apps.

Edit: I do have Calibre, but I'd rather not rely on outside programs. I want to be able to do everything from the Fire itself.

Thanks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I think you have to download the ePub book using Overdrive to have it work on your Fire, since it's a library book but I'm not completely sure as I don't do much with ePubs, and usually use my iPad.

What error message do you get when using Overdrive?

Betsy


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I think you have to download the ePub book using Overdrive to have it work on your Fire, since it's a library book but I'm not completely sure as I don't do much with ePubs, and usually use my iPad.
> 
> What error message do you get when using Overdrive?


That's what I'm doing Betsy. (I assume you mean the Overdrive app for Fire.)

The app bounces me to the Fire web browser, and when I try to DL, it gives me two options: either complete the DL using the browser or through the Overdrive app. Either way, I get an error message.

Edit: It's telling me I have a space issue. Going to erase some stuff and see what happens.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

It was a space issue. Sorry for my stupidity. If someone can erase/lock this thread, that wold be great.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

You did authorize the device with an adobe ID? It should ask that the first time you download a epub book through the overdrive app. I assume you did that already. So hopefully freeing up some space will work for you.
I have used my original fire with the overdrive app in the past to get epub books. There are always some that are never available for kindle. 
That is the only procedure I know, I never could figure out how to use these other epub apps. Overdrive just does it all in one and the reader is pretty good. 


eta: Ah, just saw your post.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Looks like you figured it out.  I just tested the app on my Fire and realized I'd never authorized the Adobe Id.  So was going to ask.

I'm going to leave the thread open, if you don't mind.  I'd forgotten all about the Adobe ID thingy.  Good info for others who may have similar questions.

Betsy


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

I am very interested in this topic because I too have a library book I very much want to read.  Here are the available formats

OverDrive READ
Adobe EPUB eBook
Adobe PDF eBook

What do I need to do to be able to read this book with my kindle Fire or kindle Fire HD?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

CS said:


> It was a space issue. Sorry for my stupidity. If someone can erase/lock this thread, that wold be great.


Nope. . .that's good to know. . . . . . space IS limited on Fires (fills up really fast with videos and such like) and it's not bad to let this stand as a reminder to check that. Kind of like when we help people troubleshoot the first thing we say is, 'are you sure it's charged and wireless is on?' 

Glad the solution was something so relatively simple!


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Oddly enough, it never asked me to authorize an Adobe ID. Maybe I did that a long time ago?   I'm really not sure. But it certainly wasn't anything I had to do now.

This is what I did do:

- After clearing up space, I went back into the Overdrive app and selected my local library, which then bounced me to the web browser. 

- From there, I located my book and chose the download option. It gave me a choice between completing the DL with the web browser or through the Overdrive app. I picked the app. 

- After that, the book showed up in the app. 

I am also able to access the file through Aldilko (I just had to find the correct folder, which was easy enough).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

SheilaJ said:


> I am very interested in this topic because I too have a library book I very much want to read. Here are the available formats
> 
> OverDrive READ
> Adobe EPUB eBook
> ...


I don't know anything about OverDrive READ--is that the one you read in the browser?

I would pick Adobe EPUB. For either of the Adobe formats, you'll have to have an Adobe ID to download it. If you don't have one, click on "Get ID" when prompted. You will be taken to the browser and asked to enter an email address and password. Once you do, you will be told you have an Adobe ID for that device. Return to the OverDrive app and try to download the book again. This time, select the option that you have an Adobe ID and enter the email address and password, as appropriate. The device will be authorized and you will be able to download the book.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

CS said:


> I am also able to access the file through Aldilko (I just had to find the correct folder, which was easy enough).


Good to know!

Betsy


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

OK that worked great.  Thanks for starting the topic CS and thanks for the great help Betsy and Ann.  I thought I was just SOL on those books.  I love being able to get library books on the kindles!!!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Just wanted to add - avoid PDFs if at all possible.  I don't know why they even bother with them, unless the publishers are trying to discourage us from using library eBooks...


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

This is a great topic! I might be tempted to try this out.


----------

